# GORGEOUS 42mm LACO Type B 2801 has arrived!!!



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Well my LACO 42mm Type B 2801 arrived last night and all I can say is WOW! I am extremely excited and happy that I have purchased this watch. I was a little worried on the size because my wrist is 7-7.25. I must say though that it's a PERFECT fit. I was looking at many different companies that make this watch but decided to go with an original that has history behind it.

My first impressions when holding it is that it has an excellent weight to it. The finish is done very nice and has that historical look to it. The entire case is done exceptionally well. The blue hands when looking at it head on, look black in certain lighting but at different angles the blue is very nice and give's it that classy look IMHO. The C3 lume just blew me away, very bright. The 2801 self wind is very smooth and it just sounds so nice when the room your in is quite. The domed anti-reflective sapphire crystal makes the watch overall just look so appealing. I just can't stop looking at it.

Some might think that 42mm might be small but the bezel is very thin and the face makes it look larger then 42mm more like 44mm. Crown is well done and resembles the original very much.

Now let's talk about the straps. I found that the XXL Pilot strap is too BIG for me and will be ordering the XL instead. So I will have no need for the XXL.;-) The regular black strap is too small for me. I will be getting a custom vintage strap made. So again, I will have no use for the regular strap.;-) The XXL Pilot Strap is however gorgeous and makes the entire watch look vintage dating back to when these watches were used. Overall, the straps are well made. I just wish that the regular straps were a bit bigger.

I could go on and on, but a lot of you know this watch very well. Now to the best part....


----------



## Glenn-N (Jan 1, 2011)

Congrats!
Another happy Laco-owner.


----------



## fachiro1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey!!! That's a fine looking watch!!!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Very, very nice!

After exchanging what felt like 100 PMs with you I'm relieved that you like your new Laco. It looks absolutely fabulous and that was a nice review that you wrote. Great photos too.

I am going to contact Laco however with regard to the straps that they're sending with these watches. Enough of you guys have already mentioned that they're on the small side - which should never be the case for someone with a 7" wrist. I can understand if your wrist was >8", but not an average sized one.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll say ;-)

Myron


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## bparker170 (Jun 5, 2010)

...congratulations,delighted as well with my type b 42mm,what a difference that Laco pilot strap makes though!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

5 days in and this watch is awesome. The 2801 movement is just so nice. Next up the Type A 2801. Finally decided that I will stick with getting the 42mm. I just like the thickness compared to the 45mm. Thought maybe this time the 2824 but want to keep it original as possible.


----------



## TimepieceFan (Dec 24, 2009)

You guys are killing me with the type-B photos. I think I may have to order both!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I have added additional photos of a Black LACO strap that I bought from a WUS (brand new)member and photos of a custom brown pilot strap where I installed the LACO buckle also. Enjoy!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Please ignore my photo request in your thread about the buckle. Clearly I hadn't got to this thread yet.

The black strap looks fabulous; I really wouldn't mind one of those but they don't seem to be available through the Laco Shop. The other strap looks extremely good too, especially the colour and texture of the leather. The only thing that I didn't like was the size of the leather keepers that appear to be disproportionately large. I understand and appreciate oversized keepers on a 24 - 26 mm dive strap, but not on a 42 mm B-Uhr. Maybe you could show them on the the wrist? It could be they don't look so large once everything is buckled-up?

Very cool and good job! I've been thinking of experimenting with 26 mm straps for my 55 mm but just can't bear the thought of not using the closed-loop.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

The custom strap with the larger keepers actually work out well. The only reason they were a bit bigger is because I asked for stitching on them and because it was all hand stitched that is why. It's different when a machine makes them.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

The strap and watch combo looks rally good.
The straps has a nice, meaty look to it!

The rivets, are they Brass?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you. The rivets are brass and vintage.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> Thank you. The rivets are brass and vintage.


Very nice! May I ask who/where you had the strap made?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Google "Gunny Straps" he makes all my leather straps.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Today, for the first time, I examined a 42mm type "B" dial (like the style in this thread). It was an Aristo. Nicely made but I decided that type "B", which has a lot of print looks better to me in larger diameter. 

The watch I examined used luminous ink for all of the print. In the dark the print overwhelmed the hands and made them hard to see. 

The 42mm Laco in this thread skipped lume for the hour numbers. I view as a small step in the right direction. But I'd like to see only the hands and 5-minute stripes lumed. Nothing else.
Best,
Alan


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Precise said:


> The 42mm Laco in this thread skipped lume for the hour numbers. I view as a small step in the right direction. But I'd like to see only the hands and 5-minute stripes lumed. Nothing else.


Hi Alan and welcome to the Laco Forum. I understand and appreciate your point; the B-Muster is my favorite dial, but it does have a lot going on and I also on occasion loose the hands when checking the time - and that's during daylight conditions. However, at night there is no mistaking where the hands are. There is far more luminous material on the hands and they are much, much brighter at night than the indicies - there's no confusion telling the time in the dark. Then again, you have to consider another important fact: the skipping of lume on minute numerals is what was done on the original dials of these watches over 70 years ago. New examples of these watches are trying to remain faithful to those dials and thus copy the skipped lume pattern.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Uwe,

The Aristo I mentioned was the opposite of your watch. The print was brighter than the hands. Definitely a mistake. 

One thing that puzzles me is why manufacturers don't always use the very best luminous ink. I believe that's probably C3 or BG W9, which is very close and a bit whiter. I'll bet the manufacturing cost difference between using the best and worst luminous ink is only a few cents.

My best (and only really useful) luminous dial is my Seiko. Everything else I own becomes unreadable beyond ten minutes. Why did they bother?

Alan


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Precise said:


> One thing that puzzles me is why manufacturers don't always use the very best luminous ink.


I'm sure it's partially a question of the design goal for the watch and the effect the manufacturer was after. The Seikos that you mention have broad and thick indicies and therefore can be packed with a lot of lume compared to the relatively thin and flat indicies of a B-Uhr.

I have a few watches that don't have any lume at all, so obviously superbright lume isn't really that important for everyone.


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

thats a very nice watch. great pick up


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> I'm sure it's partially a question of the design goal for the watch and the effect the manufacturer was after. The Seikos that you mention have broad and thick indicies and therefore can be packed with a lot of lume compared to the relatively thin and flat indicies of a B-Uhr.
> 
> I have a few watches that don't have any lume at all, so obviously superbright lume isn't really that important for everyone.


WIS (on the internet) are the only people I know that can't stop talk about lume. Perhaps because I have a Marathon with tritium hence that's I don't really care about silly paint.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

mebiuspower said:


> WIS (on the internet) are the only people I know that can't stop talk about lume. Perhaps because I have a Marathon with tritium hence that's I don't really care about silly paint.


Good one. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent pics - beautiful watch.


----------

